# E-mail formale (ma non troppo) - Salve?



## bobthebob

Ciao!

Mi chiedo spesso qual e' il modo corretto od almeno il piu' usato per salutare e referirmi alle persone in un email.

Per esempio se sto scrivendo ad un negozio online, non a una persona specifica, e voglio sapere quali sono le spese di spedizione.

Di solito usavo "Salve," all'inizio e "Grazie e cordiali saluti," alla fine.


E se vorrei qualcosa di piu' formale, per esempio scrivendo a qualche ufficio pubblico?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Si, va bene! Acquisti online:

Buon giorno, vorrei cortesemente sapere a quanto ammontano le spese di spedizione relative all'art. X (cd, dvd, libri..). Ringrazio e porgo cordiali saluti.

Ufficio: Egregio Sig. Rossi, la presente per richiedere delucidazioni in merito alla mia domanda / richiesta inoltrata in data 10.12.2011.


----------



## VogaVenessian

bobthebob said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Mi chiedo spesso qual e' il modo corretto od almeno il piu' usato per salutare e referirmi alle persone in un email.
> 
> Per esempio se sto scrivendo ad un negozio online, non a una persona specifica, e voglio sapere quali sono le spese di spedizione.
> 
> Di solito usavo "Salve," all'inizio e "Grazie e cordiali saluti," alla fine.
> 
> 
> E se vorrei qualcosa di piu' formale, per esempio scrivendo a qualche ufficio pubblico?


Se tu *volessi* qualcosa di più formale, consiglio *Spettabile* Negozio XY/ *Spettabile* Ufficio delle Imposte/ _Spettabile_ Medici Senza Frontiere.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ammirevole buona volontà, bob.
Personalmente, ti sarei grato se tu, nei modi suggeriti dagli amici, contribuissi alla progressiva eliminazione della parola "Salve".
Grazie fin d'ora.
GS


----------



## bobthebob

Grazie per le risposte!

Come mai non ti piace "salve", Giorgio?
Mi pare che a Spiritoso78 vada bene..

Io nella vita reale (IRL) non lo uso spesso. Uso piu' o meno solo Buongiorno/Buonasera o Ciao.
Pero' questi non mi sembravano tanto adatti all'uso negli email. Buongiorno perche' un email magari viene letto di sera.. ma se dite che si usa lo usero' volentieri anch'io.
Ciao va bene, pero' lo considero molto informale. Cerco qualcosa a meta' tra "ciao" e "spettabile".


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Mi pare che a Spiritoso78 vada bene..



Sì, lo puoi scrivere, ma solo in certi contesti, ad esempio se hai già avuto una corrispondenza con la persona in questione. Siccome trattasi di un negozio online, puoi iniziare con un salve solo a seguito della sua risposta. Dipende poi anche dal tono con cui ti risponde l' operatore o l'impiegato. E' importante notarlo...e io ne so qualcosina.
"Salve, come da sua cortese risposta, confermo l'ordinativo richiesto..." ad esempio.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ammirevole buona volontà, bob.
> Personalmente, ti sarei grato se tu, nei modi suggeriti dagli amici, contribuissi alla progressiva eliminazione della parola "Salve". Grazie fin d'ora.
> GS


Non sono così talebano ...ma anch'io non amo il salve. E pensare che c'è anche il bellissimo Salve Regina. Ovviamente il salve colloquiale non ha nulla a che fare con il Salve Regina. Forse è proprio per questo suo uso degradato che non lo amo. Credo che siamo in molti a non amarlo. Guarda in http://http://giovannacosenza.wordpress.com/2008/07/28/salve-buongiorno-ciao-addio/. Ma perchè non usare buongiorno. Va bene anche sia nelle situazioni informali che in quelle formali; non è sgradito agli amici di lunga data ...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, bob. E benvenuto al Forum.
C'è qualcosa di forzatamente - e ingannevolmente - "democratico" in "Salve!", che non mi piace. L'esplosione di questa forma è avvenuta negli anni '70, con gli indiani metropolitani e il _movimento_ nelle scuole e nelle università. Era un modo che consentiva di passare indenni fra lo Scilla del "tu" e il Cariddi del "Lei", e, nella sua neutralità, di dar vita a una parvenza di solidarietà egalitaria. 
Mi rendo conto che "Buongiorno" non è una scelta felice: non siamo in Francia, dove lo dicono anche a mezzanotte.
E capisco pure - credo - che una nuova forma di comunicazione, per sua natura veloce e informale, _non_ debba necessariamente utilizzare modelli di altre (lettere cartacee, cartoline, ecc.). A questo punto però, mi chiedo se non ci sia un po' di schizofrenia nel mantenimento, da una parte, del "Cordiali saluti", ecc., e dall'altra sia stato posto l'embargo all' "Egregio Signore", "Gentile Signora", "Caro Mario", e magari "Gentile Professore"*, ecc.

Cari saluti.

GS

* Allego piccola perla. "Salve, mi chiamo Cinzia, frequento il suo corso. Vorrei sapere in cosa consiste l'esame."


----------



## pizzi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> fra lo Scilla del "tu" e il Cariddi del "Lei"



Ciao, GS.

Lo Scilla è il mostro Scilla, o lo intendi come scoglio?

Altra perla del salve: ufficio pubblico, segreteria telefonica di un funzionario. _Salve, sono Salvi e sono fuori, si prega di richiamare più tardi._


----------



## bobthebob

Ma quando si scrive a un negozio o a un'azienda si può usare anche "Spettabili" senza aggiungere un nome? Per esempio "Spettabili, vi scrivo per..."


----------



## Spiritoso78

Potresti dire:

Egregia Ditta / Spett.le Ditta, oppure Egregio / Gentile Responsabile,

a seguito della Vs. cortese richiesta, Vi invio quanto richiesto / vi invio in allegato quanto richiesto.


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a Tutti Ragazzini miei!

Io contribuisco con la mia solita cavolata che però mi salva sempre. Esempio: se scrivete ad un indirizzo tipo info@dittacacchesecche.it che ne sapete se chi vi legge è signore o signora???

Allora io la giro al plurale che, per definizione, è maschilista e scrivo:

Gentili Signori,
.......
Distinti saluti (se è la prima e formale volta che scrivo) / Cordiali saluti (se già sussiste un tipo di rapporto professionale)


----------



## chopina

Un mio vecchio insegnante rimproverava gli allievi che lo salutavano con "Salve!", dicendogli che così Cesare salutava gli schiavi. Ho sempre avuto dei dubbi sulla veridicità, ma concordo con Spizzi.
Ch.


----------



## luway

Io invece, non ragionando sul suo uso passato, lo vivo come del tutto accettabile e a volte perfino utile.

La mia chicca in merito comunque è questa: se a mio padre, quando ste/arnutisce, si dice "Salute!", lo si sente rispondere "Salve". Mai sentito da altri e non so perché lui lo dica. Un giorno approfondirò


----------



## giginho

luway said:


> Io invece, non ragionando sul suo uso passato, lo vivo come del tutto accettabile e a volte perfino utile.
> 
> La mia chicca in merito comunque è questa: se a mio padre, quando ste/arnutisce, si dice "Salute!", lo si sente rispondere "Salve". Mai sentito da altri e non so perché lui lo dica. Un giorno approfondirò



Lu, posso azzardare un'ipotesi?

Sarà mica perchè _salute_ si utilizzava in passato come saluto?


----------



## federicoft

Personalmente userei il salve senza farmi problemi di sorta. È ampiamente affermato come forma di saluto intermedio e questo è quello che conta. 
Non oso complicare la vita a chi sta imparando la nostra lingua con considerazioni puramente estetiche.


----------

